# [SOLVED] Driver for USB 2.0 WLAN



## oldminer90 (May 8, 2012)

Reinstalled Windows XP on old pc. Cannot connect to internet via existing wireless network. 

I see that there is a yellow question mark for Driver USB 2.0 WLAN, Multimedia Audio Controller, and Raid Controller.

Tried to install the Driver USB 2.0 WLAN, but windows says that it cannot find the driver.

Where / how do I find the Driver so that the pc can access the internet over a wireless network.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Driver for USB 2.0 WLAN*

A *USB WLAN* would be a *Wireless Adapter *that you are plugging into the USB port. What is the make and manufacturer or the *USB Wireless Adapter*? On an internet computer, you would go to the adapter manufacturers* support/download drivers* site and type in the model # of the adapter and download the driver for it and save it to a USB Flash Drive and transfer it over to this computer. 
For the other yellow flags in the Device Manager, go to the computer manufacturers *support/download drivers* site and type in your service tag# or your make and model # and download the *Chipset Driver, Audio Driver, *and *Raid controller driver* for your computer.


----------



## oldminer90 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Driver for USB 2.0 WLAN*

Thank you. This is information that I need to know. 
Meanwhile, I can now access the internet.
The wireless adapter is a TP-Link, Model No.: TL-WW722N.
This adapter was working before I reinstalled XP. It appears that after the installation, the "plug and play" routine would not work. 
I found an installation disk and installed the adapter. This allowed me to access the internet.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Driver for USB 2.0 WLAN*

"I found an installation disk and installed the adapter."

What you installed was the DRIVER for the adapter.

Spunk gave his usual good advice - other things may NOT work well unless you install the CHIPSET drivers also.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Driver for USB 2.0 WLAN*



> For the other yellow flags in the Device Manager, go to the computer manufacturers *support/download drivers* site and type in your service tag# or your make and model # and download the *Chipset Driver, Audio Driver, *and *Raid controller driver* for your computer.


The adapter worked before you reinstalled XP because when you got the adapter, you loaded the driver from the CD, and since you have reinstalled XP, you needed to load the driver from the CD again to make it work. 
What is the make and model # of your computer? Follow the suggestions in the quote for downloading the other drivers that you need.


----------



## oldminer90 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Driver for USB 2.0 WLAN*

Yes - thanks again - this is info that I needed.
Will be going for the drivers as instructed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Driver for USB 2.0 WLAN*

Glad to see you got it sorted, please mark this thread solved in the thread tools at the top.


----------

